# 30 Days to Design Your Portrait Business



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 31, 2013)

Creative live is offering a free intensive workshop called 

Its for those who are serious about starting a business and runs for 33 days! There is a initial 3 day introduction, then a one hour segment each day for the next 28 days.
I can't imagine a better opportunity for someone who is serious about starting a photography business, its free if you watch it live, or later, it costs $150 to have access to the video and be able to watch it on your own schedule.
http://www.creativelive.com/courses/30-days-design-your-portrait-business-lori-nordstrom?utm_source=creativeLIVE&utm_campaign=16db4de435-Lori_Nordstrom_Enroll10_30_2013&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_a2a869e1e5-16db4de435-534002

"The strongest portrait photography businesses have one thing in common: a dedicated, strategic plan for artistic and financial success. Join creative LIVE instructor Lori Nordstrom as she kicks off Launch Your Portrait Photography Business in 30 Days, an intensive course that will give you the step-by-step tools you need to survive and thrive as a portrait photographer.
This three-day introduction will cover the key components of launching or revamping a portrait business. You’ll develop a plan of action for marketing, branding, and pricing that will keep your clients happy and your business growing. As she takes family portraits live in studio, Lori will demonstrate the lighting, posing, and shooting skills she uses to make sure clients come away from a session with photos they’ll love. During one-hour segments spread out over the next 28 days, you’ll also learn about how to pitch your services so every consultation ends with a “Yes!”.
By the end of this course, you’ll have the concrete skills you need to attract clients, build a successful, satisfying business, and deliver stunning results every time."


----------



## J.R. (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. While I have no intention to go pro anytime soon, there really is no harm in learning something new which I could use in future. It would be great if I could make my hobby pay for new gear . 

But then maybe if using the tips I could take better photos of my wife, a shiny new 300 f/2.8 L II might just arrive a bit sooner anyway ;D


----------



## surapon (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks you, Sir Dear Mr. Mt Spokane.
For share this great Infor.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 1, 2013)

Jackson_Bill said:


> I caught Creative Live's Lightroom 5 two-day presentation with Julieanne Kost a couple of weeks ago. Its an interesting concept - watch for free and then buy the video.


 
That way, you only need buy if its something you want to keep. Selling the video pays for the cost of production.

Creative live was thought up by premier photographer Chase Jarvis (Nikon Shooter) as a way for professional photographers to give back to the public. He and Vincent LaForet (Canon maker of light) kicked off the first one with a tutorial on using the 5D Mark II for video (Its been that long ago). 
Bio
"Chase Jarvis is well known as a visionary photographer, director, and fine artist with a consistent ambition to break down the barriers between new- and traditional media, fine- and commercial art.
As a photographic master, Chase has won numerous awards from Prix de la Photographie de Paris, The Advertising Photographers of America, The International Photography Awards, and numerous photographic trade magazine throughout the world. Photo District News (PDN) Magazine called Chase one of the top 30 most influential photographers of the past decade.
Early in his career, Chase dabbled in filmmaking, directing and producing short films (winning recognition at select film festivals across the country), but this passion was resurrected in 2008 when Chase launched the world’s first HDdSLR for Nikon. As literally the first artist in the world with access to this technology, Chase was propelled into the limelight as a new “indie” directorial figurehead armed with these new cameras and others like it, as well as the creative chops that have helped defined a new era of filmmaking. As such, his career as a Director and Producer of commercials, short films and music videos has exploded in the last 2 years. Whether working on commercial or personal projects, the opportunity to work with some of the best brands of our time–Apple, Starbucks, Nike and others–with multi-platinum artists like Sarah Mclachlan and members of Pearl Jam–Chase has defined an aesthetic that’s all his own.
In the Fine Art world, Chase has begun work with curators, museums, and foundations, as well as galleries in the USA, Europe and Middle East in and around work in mobile photography, “instant” and “live” worlds of creativity, and the interrelation of accessible art and popular culture. His most recent installation at the Ace Hotel NYC during an artist in residency drew international acclaim, as well as attention of curators from MOMA and The Metropolitan Museum of Art in NYC. In the lineage of Warhol, Basquiat, and Shepard Fairey, Jarvis has worked to elevate the nature of instant art, community collaboration and sharing of art while simultaneously democratizing its processes.
Chase is also the creator of 3 books. Seattle 100, Portrait of a City which is the culmination of a 3 year project photographing cultural leaders in Seattle and combining those images with an ethnography of the city he calls home. Another book launched in 2007 titled simply Stevens Pass–the first book of its kind celebrating a single ski area. And last year’s hit book–part of an ‘ecosystem’ combined with an online site and iPhone app–called The Best Camera Is The One That’s With You was released in the Fall 2009 to widespread media acclaim, and was featured on ABC, NBC, CBS, the Discover Channel, Fox, CBC Canada, as well as in The New York Times, Washington Post, LA Times and numerous other media channels in broadcast, print, and online. His iPhone app “Best Camera” completely re-shaped the photo app paradigm as the first app that allowed users to share images via social channels from within the interface of the app – a feature that is now considered requisite. Wired Magazine and Macworld both called Best Camera a “Top 20 app of the year” out of more than 300,000 apps online by, and was also highlighted by Apple CMO Phil Schiller in a New York Times feature article, calling it a “must have” app along with Facebook, ESPN, and CNN.
In addition to his creative pursuits, Chase has many interests. He is a widely sought after presenter and has been a Keynote speaker on 5 continents. His invites include those ranging from Fortune 500 companies, to top universities, to the prestigious TEDx conferences held worldwide. He is an “accidental” social media maven with millions of subscribers, fans, and followers. He is also an entrepreneur–having recently started one of the world’s fastest growing online education companies, creativeLIVE.com, in March 2010–and is a gifted leader, volunteer, husband and uncle."
www.chasejarvis.com/blog
www.twitter.com/chasejarvis


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 1, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Creative live was thought up by premier photographer Chase Jarvis (Nikon Shooter) as a way for professional photographers to give back to the public. He and Vincent LaForet (Canon maker of light) kicked off the first one with a tutorial on using the 5D Mark II for video (Its been that long ago).


I've watched dozens of Creative Live classes but did not know that it was Chase and Vincent who started it ... nice to know.


----------



## brett b (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up, Mt. Spokane! I'm interested in seeing her thoughts.


----------



## awinphoto (Nov 1, 2013)

I wonder if this is going to be like the Sue Bryce 28 Days where the first 2 and last day were free and the rest of the shows you can only watch if you paid for the show. Wonder what she can bring to the table that sue didn't


----------

